# RICHMOND, BC | Cascade City | 15 fl | U/C



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Cascade City is a new condo and townhouse development by Landa Global Properties currently under construction at 7100 Elmbridge Way, Richmond. The development is scheduled for completion in 2021. Sales for available units range in price from $719,900 to over $1,667,900. Cascade City has a total of 271 units. Sizes range from 705 to 1396 square feet.

















https://www.buzzbuzzhome.com/ca/cascade-city

























https://www.mikestewart.ca/presale/cascade-city-richmond-presale-condos/









https://vancouversun.com/homes/buying-selling/cascade-city-a-real-departure-for-richmond


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_8340 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8342 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8344 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8345 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8346 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8347 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8350 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8353 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_9098 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9104 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9105 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9106 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9109 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9110 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9112 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9117 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

part 1


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Part 2


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

part 1


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

part 2


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Part 1


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

part 2


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

part 1


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

part 2


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

part 3


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

part 1


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

part 1


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

part 2


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

part 1


----------

